

Notifo: showdead: noprocrast: maxvisit: minaway: delay: - owkaye

How do I find the meaning of these HN prefs so I will know how to set them properly?
======
byoung2
<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

~~~
owkaye
That answers showdead, noprocrast, maxvisit and minaway. How about notifo and
delay?

~~~
DanielN
google notifo. Its a notification service you can link your account to.

